# Dogwood bark falling off - would love some advice.



## jillyjill (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi. I have 3 Dogwood trees and 2 of the 3 have their bark peeling off. I've attached 2 photos so that you can see what I mean. I'm hoping that this isn't a result of a disease. Any advice?
Thanks!
jill


----------



## Zale (Sep 5, 2011)

Your trees are fine. This is normal for the Kousa variety. No insects. No disease. The bark naturally exfoliates.


----------



## jillyjill (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dogwood bark*

Zale - thanks so much! I saw other posts about Dogwood bark issues, but they seemed more severe. I'm so glad that the shedding is normal because I so love those trees! 

This forum is an amazingly helpful resource. Thanks again.
jill


----------

